# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  niskie TSH przy FT3 i FT4 w normie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Staram się o dziecko od ok. roku. Lekarz ginekolog zlecił szereg badań.Na początku wyszła podwyższona prolaktyna 29 (dostałam bromergon-przyjmuję pierwszy cykl) i teraz otrzymałam wyniki badań w kierunku tarczycy.
Oto moje wyniki
TSH 0,05 (norma 0,27-4,2)
FT3 3,83 (norma 2,57-4,43)
FT 4 1,58 (norma0,9-1,7).
Wynika z tego, iż TSH jest zaniżone a ft3 i ft4 w normie.

Czuję się bardzo dobrze, nie mam objawów nadczynności/niedoczynności.

Co oznaczają te wyniki? Konieczne jest leczenie? Czy kolidują przy staraniach?
Bardzo się denerwuję - wizytę z wynikami u ginekologa mam w przyszłym tygodniu.

Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

Przedstawione wyniki badań sugerują tak zwaną subkliniczną nadczynności tarczycy - stężenie TSH jest obniżone, natomiast wolne hormony są w normie, przy braku objawów. Trudno ustalić przyczynę takiego stanu rzeczy - może nią być przyjmowanie leków na niedoczynność, a także zapalenie tarczycy utajone, bezbolesne poporodowe lub nawracające. Zdarza się, że zanim rozwinie się objawowa nadczynność tarczycy, wcześniej występuje stadium subkliniczne - w związku z tym warto oznaczać poziom hormonów raz na jakiś czas. Subklinicznej nadczynności zwykle nie leczy się, nie ma takiej potrzeby, szczególnie jeśli nie występują objawy, jednak niektórzy lekarze za wskazanie do podjęcia ewentualnej interwencji lekami uznają ciążę, więc warto skonsultować wyniki z Pani lekarzem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź - właśnie umówiłam się na wizytę do endokrynologa. Chciałabym mieć nadzieję, że będzie ok :Smile:  Jeszcze raz dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------

